# CONSIDERED for deactivation on Lyft?



## Lyftthrowaway2984 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello all, I've tried googling this and searching all over every rideshare forum I can find and don't see anything about it. I got the following message after the most recent background check:



> Dear lyftthrowaway2984,
> 
> When you applied to be a driver on the Lyft platform, you consented to our conducting a background check on you through a consumer reporting agency (in California, known as an investigative consumer reporting agency).
> 
> ...


I've been locked out of signing onto Lyft for a week now and have not gotten any follow up. I emailed Lyft support a couple of times and they've been about as helpful as you already imagine, sending me form letters that don't answer my question.

If it matters, I haven't gotten ANY tickets since I've started driving Lyft 2 years ago, and I actually have a perfect 5.00 over my last 100 rides . The background check pulled up from 2016 when I ran a stop sign and another time that I did not have current inspection/registration. These were dumb mistakes but I have no misdemeanors or anything like that and generally feel like I'm a pretty good driver (never even been in a fender bender). These tickets were flagged for "Consider" on the background check report. Do I just keep trying to brute force their phone line to get through? Am I just screwed? Appreciate any advice or experience you guys could share, thanks!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lyftthrowaway2984 said:


> Do I just keep trying to brute force their phone line to get through?


No.



Lyftthrowaway2984 said:


> Am I just screwed?


Probably.



Lyftthrowaway2984 said:


> Appreciate any advice or experience you guys could share, thanks!


They're usually a bit anal about moving violations, no matter how insignificant. Hopefully they'll change their mind but there isn't much you can do.

Have you tried Uber yet?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

How about you try another way which is to remove your driving record from DMV?

*How to Clean Your Driving Record*
Co-authored by  Lahaina Araneta, Esq.

Wouldn't you like to go back in time to when you had a clean driving record? No speeding tickets. Lower car insurance rates. Fortunately, you might be able to. Some states let you expunge violations from your driving record if you meet certain requirements. Alternately, you might be able to remove convictions or points by taking a driver safety course. Ideally, you will keep convictions and points from piling up on your driving record in the first place.

* 
Method 1
Expunging Violations from Your Record *


1
*Pull a copy of your driving record.* You need to see what is on your driving record before you go about removing violations. You can get a copy of your record in the following ways:[1]
Order from your nearest Department of Motor Vehicles. Stop in or look on the website. Many states let you order a copy of your driving history in person or online. You usually have to pay a fee.
Order online. The website DMV.com has partnered with Backgroundchecks.com. They are not affiliated with your state government, but you can order a copy of your driving record from their website for a fee.
Contact your auto insurer, who typically can provide you with a free copy.


2
*Identify how long offenses stay on your record.* Each state decides how long a traffic violation will stay on your record. For example, in Minnesota, serious speeding violations (15+ mph over the limit) stay on your record for 15 years.[2]
In Washington, most convictions stay on your record for five years. However, alcohol-related convictions and vehicular assault/homicide convictions stay on your record for life.[3]
Look on your state's DMV website to see if you can find this information.


3
*Ask the DMV if you can remove convictions.* It's up to every state whether they will expunge convictions from your driving record or not. Oklahoma, for example, will not remove convictions. Instead, they make you wait three years for the convictions to fall off your record.
You may need to fulfill certain prerequisites in order to get your convictions removed, such as completing a state-approved driver improvement course and maintaining a clean driving record for a certain period of time. This varies by state.[4]


4
*Check that you meet the requirements.* The DMV should let you know what requirements you must meet. For example, in Maryland, you must satisfy the following:[5]
Three years without another conviction for a moving violation or criminal offense involving a motor vehicle.
No license suspension or revocation.
No conviction for DWI, DUI, or failing to remain at the scene of a crime that results in death or bodily injury.


5
*Complete a request form.* Your DMV will provide you with the form to fill out. Each state's form is different, but you will generally be asked for the following information:[6]
full name
address
date of birth
driver's license number
certification that you meet the requirements
signature


6
*Submit the required fee.* Your state might require a fee for a manual expungement. Call the DMV ahead of time or check their website for the amount and acceptable methods of payment (cash, credit, debit, check).
Your request will be reviewed and you should receive a decision in writing.[7] If you haven't heard anything after a couple of weeks, contact the DMV.


* 
Method 2
Taking a Driver Safety Course *


1
*Check if a course removes points.* In some states, you can have points removed from your driving record if you take a driver safety course (also called a defensive driving course). You should check before signing up for a course. You might also be able to have tickets dismissed if you take a course.[8]
If you've received a ticket, you can ask the judge in court whether you can take a driver safety course.
Also check online. Your state's DMV website should tell you whether you can use a driver safety course to clean up your record.


2
*Confirm that you are eligible.* Your state may limit who can use a defensive driving class to remove points or convictions from their records. Check with your DMV whether you are eligible.
For example, states might give you a window of time to take the course. If you wait too long, then you can't take it.[9]
Other states might require that you elect to take the course when you pay the fine. If you don't, then you can't take the course.


3
*Find an appropriate course.* There are many courses offered, but you need one that your state will accept. Ask if the state keeps a list of pre-approved courses. If so, select a course from the list.[10]
Make sure the course works for your schedule. If you don't attend, then you won't clean up your record.
Depending on your state, you may be able to take the course online or in a classroom.[11] Choose the best option that works for you. However, don't assume an online class will be "easier." You might find it harder to focus when taking a class online.


4
*Complete the course.* Courses can last four to twelve hours and cover a variety of topics, including alcohol or drug abuse, traffic laws, sharing the road, and developing positive driving habits and attitudes.[12]
Make sure to get a certificate or some other proof that you have completed the course. Present your certificate to the DMV and keep a copy for your records.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That doesn't seem fair. Get one ticket and you're booted off the system?


----------



## Lyftthrowaway2984 (Apr 17, 2019)

Definitely going to try getting my stuff expunged. I do drive Uber as well, but this week has been really slow in my market and having both has always really helped me get through the tougher days.

I'm going to visit the Hub office closest to me and try to work it out in person tomorrow morning. I'll post an update when I get back.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Lyftthrowaway2984 said:


> Hello all, I've tried googling this and searching all over every rideshare forum I can find and don't see anything about it. I got the following message after the most recent background check:
> 
> I've been locked out of signing onto Lyft for a week now and have not gotten any follow up. I emailed Lyft support a couple of times and they've been about as helpful as you already imagine, sending me form letters that don't answer my question.
> 
> If it matters, I haven't gotten ANY tickets since I've started driving Lyft 2 years ago, and I actually have a perfect 5.00 over my last 100 rides . The background check pulled up from 2016 when I ran a stop sign and another time that I did not have current inspection/registration. These were dumb mistakes but I have no misdemeanors or anything like that and generally feel like I'm a pretty good driver (never even been in a fender bender). These tickets were flagged for "Consider" on the background check report. Do I just keep trying to brute force their phone line to get through? Am I just screwed? Appreciate any advice or experience you guys could share, thanks!


I've just been through this. You need to follow the link and review a copy of the report for what is listed in "Consider". If something is inaccurate you need to dispute it with Checkr. Lyft will not help you again until Checkr gives them a report that indicates you are "clear" to drive the platform. Good luck.


----------



## joebrown618 (Jan 2, 2018)

It's not just driving related stuff that will get you deactivated. I found out through Checkr for uber and lyft that I had a warrant out on me for an animal control violation. Apparently a control officer came to my house one day and took pictures of my potbelly pig on my porch and turned me in. It was only a $70 ticket but I never knew about it so I never paid it. Sure enough the Checkr page said "CONSIDER - WARRANT -RESTRICTED ANIMALS - HOGS" in red lettering. I had to clear it up with the courts and send Checkr the documentation from the court. All told it took a week to be reactivated. Maybe check with your county Clerk of Courts and follow the Checkr links to see what the problem is.


----------



## Lyftthrowaway2984 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey all I just got done my day's driving and wanted to give you an update. Much thanks to those who responded and especially @Wildgoose for that thorough guide to get my record fixed up.

I went into the Hub and talked to a rep, I had to open the background check myself on my phone and show it to her for privacy reasons. Luckily I was prepared and already had it ready to go. After a quick explanation of the situation, she expedited it to someone higher up to take a better look at my case. I was in an out of the Hub in about fifteen minutes and continued driving Uber. About 45 minutes later I got a text from the rep I spoke with letting me know I was clear to drive! Just in time for some weekend driving.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lyftthrowaway2984 said:


> Hey all I just got done my day's driving and wanted to give you an update. Much thanks to those who responded and especially @Wildgoose for that thorough guide to get my record fixed up.
> 
> I went into the Hub and talked to a rep, I had to open the background check myself on my phone and show it to her for privacy reasons. Luckily I was prepared and already had it ready to go. After a quick explanation of the situation, she expedited it to someone higher up to take a better look at my case. I was in an out of the Hub in about fifteen minutes and continued driving Uber. About 45 minutes later I got a text from the rep I spoke with letting me know I was clear to drive! Just in time for some weekend driving.


You are very welcome and glad it all worked out for you. Have a safe driving.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Nice to see a driver win one for a change.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Was this Checkr or Sambasaftey that algae you the 2019 report said “consider?” Lyft supposedly no longer uses Checkr for driving records. Perhaps that change could have something to do with it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> How about you try another way which is to remove your driving record from DMV?
> 
> *How to Clean Your Driving Record*
> Co-authored by  Lahaina Araneta, Esq.
> ...


Very Instructional !

GOOD JOB !


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow -- a driver that actually got help from a RS support center -- Very impressive.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Lyftthrowaway2984 said:


> Hello all, I've tried googling this and searching all over every rideshare forum I can find and don't see anything about it. I got the following message after the most recent background check:
> 
> I've been locked out of signing onto Lyft for a week now and have not gotten any follow up. I emailed Lyft support a couple of times and they've been about as helpful as you already imagine, sending me form letters that don't answer my question.
> 
> If it matters, I haven't gotten ANY tickets since I've started driving Lyft 2 years ago, and I actually have a perfect 5.00 over my last 100 rides . The background check pulled up from 2016 when I ran a stop sign and another time that I did not have current inspection/registration. These were dumb mistakes but I have no misdemeanors or anything like that and generally feel like I'm a pretty good driver (never even been in a fender bender). These tickets were flagged for "Consider" on the background check report. Do I just keep trying to brute force their phone line to get through? Am I just screwed? Appreciate any advice or experience you guys could share, thanks!


Telling everyone. Search for your closest lyft hub, drive there and talk to real people.


----------

